# Proud of Jupiter



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Yesterday evening during our bike ride the kids, Jupiter and I were strolling through the park when i heard my name yelled from a distance. I look over and see my wife's friend Laura and her 2 Rottie's. They are: Thor, who is a month younger than Jupiter @ 14 months was Leashed and once he saw Jupiter I could tell Laura was having trouble controlling his pulling our way. Loki, her other Rottie is a wee pup of 8 weeks and he was being held in her arms during all this. geez...

so, we just stop I can tell her dog is a little out of it.

This is our set up just so you can imagine the situation. Jupiter and I are attached to the Trailer and we are both pulling it behind us. Jupiter has to Navigate "Left Trun" and " Right turn" commands as well as a few others at split second reactions. he is in work mode, head even with the front tire. he's amazing. 








Im straddled my bike standing with Jupiter Naturally stacked at my left, the kids belted in their ride. Laura approaches with a somewhat snarling Rottie who once it thought close enough lunged and snapped (prolly 3 feet away) raising ****. 5 seconds or so of craziness in which I thought why did she get another one! I was ready to tackle a Rottweiler. lol He finally settled down and charged in to I presume sniff and at the last second sniffed the ground a few inches away from Jupiter and rolled on his side. 

Jupiter never moved an inch. Never broke his stack. never barked, he Just stood his ground with a serious look on his face. After Thor rolled, Jupiter smelled him and then Loki and he let Thor catch a whiff. Tails were waggin after that but I bolted the heck outta there and let Jupiter go for a swim.

Also we ride with traffic as per law and Jupiter is on my left. I'm amazed at how he doesn't flinch when he's pulling and anything from small cars to 18 wheelers pass pretty close. This breed is just everything i wanted. We do Ellis style Tug engagement play and Jupiter has a great out and will fly for a bite on his tug. i would love to see him trained in IPO. 2 hours to the closest club I'm sure... i don't know, but I'm grateful I found this Forum.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good job Jupiter!And also Dad for staying cool and not panicking!The majority of the time all the charging dog wants to do is greet and sniff.But still it's scary,especially when your little ones are with you.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

dogma13 said:


> Good job Jupiter!And also Dad for staying cool and not panicking!The majority of the time all the charging dog wants to do is greet and sniff.But still it's scary,especially when your little ones are with you.



Thank you! Panicking is the worst thing you can do. Plus i had grasp enough to know that the display was bigger than the end picture. My dad would have my brother and I walk with him for exercise growing up. A 5 mile trip to my grandmas house and he taught us his version of warding off charging dogs. Starts with confidence and not panicking! I was just glad to see Jupiter keep cool, but I know he was ready for business if it got outta hand. 

side note: my wife just text me and said Laura asked if i would work with her and her dogs! ummm yeah! haha i just thought that was exciting. It'll be my first non family member to help out! thanks again.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great job Jupiter and to you to for all the training. Jupiter is a fantastic young dog.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Great job Jupiter and to you to for all the training. Jupiter is a fantastic young dog.


Thank you. I LOVE TRAINING, well engagement, with any dog but Jupiter is a good advocate. His dad was a police dog. I was doing research on him today and found out a guy I graduated with Trains all the police department dogs (GSD's) in a samll city about 20 miles from mine.. If I had facebook I would have known this already but this is going to be a HUGE advantage for Jupiter and I. I thought this was exciting lol


----------

